# System building advice



## amnixed (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I have an Asus A88X-Plus motherboard which can take Athlon or A series socket FM2+ CPUs. I'm planning to use 32 GB RAM and mirrored drives.

This would be my everyday computer, with X, Firefox, Sylpheed, Thunderbird (must use it due to some circumstances) and Virtualbox hosting some current version of Windows.

Given this, what CPU would you recommend?

Any other recommendations?

Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Uniballer (Sep 18, 2015)

I suspect that an A10-7850K APU would be pretty good, but I am not sure that there is a good X video driver for it.  So for software reasons you may just want to throw a low-end recent NVIDIA card in there and use the fastest Athlon that will fit (is it still the Athlon X4 860K?).  Do your homework on this issue before purchase.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2015)

An APU with 6000-series graphics or less should work.  I've tested an A8-3850 which has a HD6300-something.  Or use a separate graphics card.  I recommend the AMD cards because of their open drivers.  My current card is an HD5750, which works fine.


----------



## amnixed (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you both.


----------

